# Spanish Long-Term Residency, complex situation



## doncolo (Jun 23, 2012)

Buenos dias a todos!! 

I'm looking for some help on acquiring long term residency status in Spain. I've already spent some good time searching on the internet but my situation is a bit unique so I'm hoping someone here maybe holds some answers!

I'm 28 years old, and I lived in Spain twice, several years ago, while I studied abroad. Both times I held a student visa, but never registered with the police nor acquired an official residency permit (bad idea, but I was told that it wasn't necessary and that no one would ever check it--the _no pasa nada_ philosophy), so I assume that on the record I have no previous residency in Spain. The duration of these stays were six and nine months. I had no problems at passport checks or otherwise, but I'm not moving back without official permission this time.

I am self-employed. I played online poker professionally for seven years, and now I trade currencies and commodities as I manage my own money. My income the past four years has averaged above $250,000 and my total assets are over $500,000. I mention this because it seems that there is a separate visa that I could apply for, given these circumstances and the ability to prove these facts.

I'm looking to continue my trading while living in Spain. Thus, I would need need to apply for a self-employed visa and show proof of sufficient income/assets to receive it, correct? Is there not also a separate type of visa for applicants who can demonstrate economic independence or something of that sort?

I am also getting married in November, and we are hoping to move to Barcelona in late winter/early spring 2013. Currently we live in Houston, TX, so the Spanish consulate is right down the road, which is very convenient. Unfortunately, their web page is very poorly constructed. My financee would like to pursue humanitarian work, in whatever for that consists of. She has just completed her law degree in Houston. 

My question is regarding how to go about trying to apply for Spanish residency. Since we are not married, do I have to wait to begin an application until after we are married? I assume she would not receive a visa on her own merits, given the economic situation in Spain. However, if I would have a better chance, could I apply on my own, get married, and have her join me when we submit proof of marriage?

My level of Spanish is completely fluent and I have no problems communicating in the language.

If anyone has any advice, be it personal experience or informative websites, please let me know! 

Thanks for all of your help. It would be nice to meet some of you in BCN if we end up pulling the move off!!

Cole

PS. AUPA ESPANA!! I'm so excited for today's game against France


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

doncolo said:


> Buenos dias a todos!!
> 
> I'm looking for some help on acquiring long term residency status in Spain. I've already spent some good time searching on the internet but my situation is a bit unique so I'm hoping someone here maybe holds some answers!
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I don't think your previous residency - or not - would make any difference to your current situation, tbh

& I can't speak from experience........

however, we do have a few posters here who have applied for various resident visas from the US, and one problem seems to be the lack of concrete info., as you have found - even conflicting info from different Spanish consulates in the US

have a look at post #17 on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc-2.html you'll find some useful links to official sources & some recent discussions on here


----------



## doncolo (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks! I'll check it out


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are fluent in Castellano, the Spanish consulate is just down the road, surely the logical first step is to enquire there in person.

Best of luck, Hepa


----------



## doncolo (Jun 23, 2012)

It's certainly one of my next steps! I'm just trying to see if anyone had any experience with it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

doncolo said:


> It's certainly one of my next steps! I'm just trying to see if anyone had any experience with it.


That makes good sense !!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

doncolo said:


> My income the past four years has averaged above $250,000 ...


That will make the Hacienda very happy! 

Spain's Income Tax Increases Take It Toward Top of Europe's Tax Table - Real Time Brussels - WSJ


----------



## doncolo (Jun 23, 2012)

That's depressing! I guess the extra 15-20% in taxes is an investment in quality of life....


----------

